# عندي مشكله اخري تقابلني في فصل الصيف مع الcmc



## مؤمن mr (24 مارس 2015)

عند عمل محلول منcmc عباره عن 900 جرام لكل 100 كيلو تكون اللزوجه كما اريد بيتم تجيزه وتركه مده لحين الاستخدام ولكن في فصل الشتاء لاتوجد عندي مشكله اما في فصل الصيف مع ارتفاع درجه الحراره الشمس العاليه يفقد الcmc لزوجته نهايئا ويتحول الي لزوجه الماء العادي مع العلم ان اضيف cmcوماده حافظه فقط فهل توجد ماده اخري يمكن اضافته لتحمل المحلول الحراره مع العلم ان استخدمت التايلوز امريكي الصيف الماضي كابديل ونفس المشكله ارجو الاهتمام ضروري قبل ارتفاع درجه حراره الصيف للاهميه


----------



## abdullahaliabogosh (27 مارس 2015)

احوي جربت تستخدم تايلوز سويدي السعر اعتقد 8.5 دولار للكيلو طبعا لما استخدمته انا تحول اشبه بقطعة من الجبن بخلال اقل من 10 دقائق لعتقد انك لازم تخلطه و تضيفه للأستخدام مباشرة بدون تأخير و اتتمنى اكون افدتك اخي الغالي .


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (27 مارس 2015)

اعتقد يا اخ عبدالله ان الاخ مؤمن بيتكلم عن المنظفات وفى اعتقادى حتى لو كانت الخامه واحده لكن الموضوع مختلف


----------



## abdullahaliabogosh (30 مارس 2015)

اعنذر اخي انا حبيت افيد فقط و لكني لا ازال مهندس مفقتقد للخبرة و حديث التخرج احتاج لكثير من الوقت و التجارب


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (30 مارس 2015)

ابدا ابو جوش كلنا بنتعلم . انا كنت بس بافهم المطلوب


----------



## tamer.shibl (6 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## tamer.shibl (6 مايو 2015)

حفظكم الله


----------

